# Black-billed Streamertail (Jamaica)



## Glenn Bartley (Mar 6, 2018)

Here's one from a recent shoot down in Jamaica. What a tail on this endemic hummingbird!!!

Glenn


----------



## FramerMCB (Mar 6, 2018)

Great shot! And that is quite a tail... Brilliant capture. Did you use a little fill flash on this?


----------



## Click (Mar 6, 2018)

Awesome. Stunning picture. Well done, Glenn.


----------



## Monte (Mar 10, 2018)

Very nice. I’ve seen them there too but didn’t get any shots worthy of sharing.


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 29, 2018)

Lovely close-up shot!


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 4, 2018)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Here's one from a recent shoot down in Jamaica. What a tail on this endemic hummingbird!!!
> 
> Glenn



Nice Capture!


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 4, 2018)

Glenn Bartley said:


> Here's one from a recent shoot down in Jamaica. What a tail on this endemic hummingbird!!!
> 
> Glenn



Beautiful shot Glenn

Scott


----------

